# Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?



## dodd74 (1. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich stelle mich mal ganz schnell vor: Ich heiße Thomas und bin 40Jahre alt und habe einen kleinen Teich von ca. 3,3m x 2,5m x 0,80m in Eierform und 2 Stufen. Besetz ist war der Teich eigenltlich immer mit einigen kleinen Goldfischen und nun zu meinen Problem -

Mein Freund hat sich vor 2 Wochen 6 Eurokois gekauft ( 4x ca. 10-12cm, 1x ca. 20cm und 1x ca.25cm ) und nun musste ich diese 6 Kois zu mir holen, da mein Freund letzte Woche leider ganz plötzlich verstorben ist.

Frage, kann ich die Kois im Winter im Teich lassen?
Frage, ich möchte die Kois eigentlich behalten, schon aus sentimentalen Gründen und würde nächstes Jahr auch einen neuen Teich bauen, aber mehr wie ca. 4x3m geht nicht - ist zwar nicht besonders groß, aber könnte ich die Kois einigermaßen "Artgerecht" halten?


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo Thomas :willkommen

bei nur 80cm Tiefe hab ich richtige Bauchschmerzen wegen der Überwinterung 
Aber außer die Koi wegzugeben hast du keine andere Alternative. Eine Innenhälterung wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.

Wenn du im nächsten Jahr auf 4x3x1,50 Meter vergrößerst ist das schon OK für die Koi, solange die Filterung stimmt.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Ich habe den letzten Winter alle Fische bei einer Tiefe von maximal 85 cm durchgebracht.
Ich sehe das Problem eher beim Volumen.

Dein Teichvolumen habe ich mal mit 3300 Litern angesetzt. 33dm x 25dm x 8dm = 6600 Liter. Das Ganze durch 2 ergibt 3300 Liter.

Kannst du bitte eine Skizze, je von der Seite und von oben machen. Vielleicht auch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## dodd74 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Mein Freund hatte mir gesagt, die Eurokois sollen genauso Winterfest sein wie Goldfische - ich wusste nichtmal, dass es Eurokois gibt.

Meine Goldfische habe jeden Winter gut überstanden und das ohne jegliche Filterung.

Was wäre denn das Problem? Sauerstoff oder Temperatur?

Evtl. hätte ich die Möglichkeit ein 150x50x50cm Aqaurium zu bekommen - wäre das die beste Lösung? Wenn ja, wann müssten denn die Kois aus dem Teich raus?

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Teich, auch wenn er auf dem Bild kleiner aussieht, wie er in Wirklichkeit ist.
 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Oh 
Das sieht aber schon arg Eng aus da unten im Teich. 

Koi wachsen sehr schnell, ich denke mal du wirst schon bald Probleme bekommen. Kannst du nicht dieses Jahr vergrößern ?


----------



## dodd74 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Oh
> Das sieht aber schon arg Eng aus da unten im Teich.
> 
> Koi wachsen sehr schnell, ich denke mal du wirst schon bald Probleme bekommen. Kannst du nicht dieses Jahr vergrößern ?



Hallo,

also dieses Jahr kann ich absolut nicht vergrößern - 1. muss ich ich mich erstmal schlau machen, wie man den Teig am besten anlegt und welche Technik man braucht und 2. könnte ich diese Jahr einen neuen Teich finanziell echt nicht stämmen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## koifischfan (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Auch in meinen Augen ist der Tiefe Bereich nicht gerade groß.

Statt die Fische abzugeben, könnte man nach einem Winterquartier suchen.
Stelle hier ins Forum, bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen oder in der lokalen Presse eine Anzeige ein:
Wer beheimatet sechs Kois den Winter über in seiner Innenhälterung? Für einen Hunderter z.B..

Hat du die Goldis dieses Jahr neu eingesetzt oder haben die den letzten Winter schon draußen verbracht?

An die Fischfachleute: Was sind Eurokois? Etwa mit Euro bezahlte?


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> An die Fischfachleute: Was sind Eurokois? Etwa mit Euro bezahlte?



einfach hier im Forum nach 'Eurokoi' suchen,
da findet man einige Beiträge dazu
z.B.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13586

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## dodd74 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Auch in meinen Augen ist der Tiefe Bereich nicht gerade groß.
> 
> Statt die Fische abzugeben, könnte man nach einem Winterquartier suchen.
> Stelle hier ins Forum, bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen oder in der lokalen Presse eine Anzeige ein:
> ...



Hallo,

die Goldfische habe ich schon länger, klar waren die letzten Winter draußen, aber darum geht es mir nicht, mir geht es um die Koi.

Tiere irgendwo in "Pflege" geben, davon halte ich eigentlich garnichts, aber wenn es wirklich nicht anders gehen sollte, dann werde ich die Koi lieber abgeben, obwohl ich das nicht möchte.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MadDog (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo Thomas,
versuche doch ein Überwinterungsbecken / Quarantänebecken zu bekommen, welches du z.B. in den Keller stellen kannst. (Kann man kaufen, oder evtl. von einem Händler leihen)
Ist zwar auch nicht die ideale Lösung, aber so bekommst du die Kois unbedenklich über den Winter.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## dodd74 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> versuche doch ein Überwinterungsbecken / Quarantänebecken zu bekommen, welches du z.B. in den Keller stellen kannst. (Kann man kaufen, oder evtl. von einem Händler leihen)
> Ist zwar auch nicht die ideale Lösung, aber so bekommst du die Kois unbedenklich über den Winter.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

du hast ein PN 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## dodd74 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo,

wenn ich die Koi im Teich lasse, wäre z.B. sowas sinnvoll  http://cgi.ebay.de/GARDENA-EISFREIH...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item51936bd271


Bis jetzt hatte ich im Winter nie einen Filter laufen oder sonst etwas gemacht.


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Mr_K (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



dodd74 schrieb:


> Evtl. hätte ich die Möglichkeit ein 150x50x50cm Aqaurium zu bekommen - wäre das die beste Lösung? Wenn ja, wann müssten denn die Kois aus dem Teich raus?



Das klingt doch nicht schlecht. 375 Liter sind nicht allzu viel, aber die Kois sind noch klein oder? Aletrnativ vielleicht ein großes Kinderplanschbecken?

Viel Erfolg!

Tim


----------



## dodd74 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



Mr_K schrieb:


> Das klingt doch nicht schlecht. 375 Liter sind nicht allzu viel, aber die Kois sind noch klein oder? Aletrnativ vielleicht ein großes Kinderplanschbecken?
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> Tim



Hallo,

das Aqaurium kann ich bekommen mit Eheimaussenfilter und Heizung, die Koi sind 4x ca. 10-12cm, 1x ca. 20cm und 1x ca.25cm groß.
Ein Kinderplanschbeken, ich denke sowas bekomme ich im Keller nicht unter da die wohl zu groß sind.


----------



## Frankia (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



dodd74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Goldfische habe ich schon länger, klar waren die letzten Winter draußen, aber darum geht es mir nicht, mir geht es um die Koi.
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

du kannst in keinem Fall deine Kois mit der Widerstandskraft der Goldfische vergleichen.
Goldfische überleben im Eis, habe ich selbst schon beim Bekanten erlebt........wären es Kois gewesen, hätte er ein Grab gehabt, auch bei Euro-Kois.

Meine feste Überzeugung ist eine Mindestwassertiefe von  1,50 - 1, 70 m, damit deine Fische ohne größeren Schaden über den Winter kommen. Auch wenn die Eisdecke eine gewisse "Isolierung" darstellt, die Kälte dringt nach unten durch und dort "erfrieren" die Kois bei weniger als 3 - 4 ° oder erleiden größere Schaden, u.a.  Bauchwassersucht, was die Unterfunktion der Nieren nach sich zieht.
Hatte dieses Jahr das gleich Problem mit 2 großen Kois, da mein Teich leider auch zu flach ist.

Da ich nicht neu und tiefer bauen kann, wird der Teich komplett abgedeckt - bis auf eine Stelle zum Entweichen der Gase und dort hängt auch mein Sprudler. Auf den Teichboden wird ein Heizkabel von 12 m Länge verlegt, das mir das Wasser bei etwas 5 ° im Tiefenbereich (ca. 50 cm) hält.
Dort "schlafen" die Kois und es ist absolut wichtig, sie in dieser Ruhephase nicht zu stören.


----------



## Mr_K (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



dodd74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Aqaurium kann ich bekommen mit Eheimaussenfilter und Heizung, die Koi sind 4x ca. 10-12cm, 1x ca. 20cm und 1x ca.25cm groß.
> Ein Kinderplanschbeken, ich denke sowas bekomme ich im Keller nicht unter da die wohl zu groß sind.



Gibt ja immer viele Meinungen. Ich würde es so machen. Heizung brauchst du wohl nicht. Eher Sauerstoff.


----------



## Mr_K (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Ach ja, beim Umsetzen am besten mit viel Teichwasser und unbedingt mit gleicher oder ähnlicher Temperatur.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Mr_K...Deine Tips sind nicht grade der Hit


----------



## doh (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo Thomas,

geh bitte nicht auf solche Ratschläge mit einem Aquarium ein, 375l Wasser für 6 Kois mit solchen Maßen? 
Das könntest du benutzen wenn es noch Junge wären mit einer größe von 2-4cm.

Also ich vermute mal du wirst keine andere möglichkeit finden wie: 
- Über den Winter zu einem Bekannten abgeben, der einen passenden Teich hat.
- Sie ganz abzugeben, wenn du nächstes Jahr nicht deinen Teich erweitern kannst.
- Eine Innenhälterung zu bauen und im Frühjahr deinen Teich tiefer zu graben.

Ich bin kein Koi Profi aber du liest hier oft genug das bei dem ersten Koi 10.000L für den Teich benötigt sind und für jeden weiteren 1000L. Sprich bei deinen 6Kois liegen wir schon bei 16.000L Teichvolumen inklusive des passenden Filters.

Les dir BITTE einmal die etlichen Beitrage im Winter/Frühling durch als das erste Eis geschmolzen war... täglich Berichte das ihr Teich ein Massengrab ist. 
Du tust also den Tieren und dir keinen gefallen wenn du sie über Winter in deinem Teich lässt.


Hoffe du nimmst dir das zu Herzen.

_______________________
Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## hadron (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Mr_K...Deine Tips sind nicht grade der Hit



Immerhin kann man das hier zumindest nicht als falsch betrachten:



Mr_K schrieb:


> Ach ja, beim Umsetzen am besten mit viel Teichwasser und unbedingt mit gleicher oder ähnlicher Temperatur.



Dein Kommentar hingegen hilft niemandem @CoolNiro


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo!

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr Euch auf eine aktive Unterstützung von Thomas bei seinem Problem konzentrieren würdet. 

Und wenn Vorschläge von anderen Usern verworfen werden, dann bitte sachlich begründen oder bessere Vorschläge machen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## doh (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hey Christine,

passt das nicht so wie ich es geschrieben habe? 
Bin leicht confused 

Könnte am Schlafmangel liegen 


________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

NaJa Elschen, 
Lösungen gab es ja schon genug und das sind auch die Sinnvollsten.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hi Marcel,

alles in Ordnung, Dich meinte ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## koifischfan (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Wie sieht es prinzipiell mit einem IBC aus? Ich denke, kühler Keller, dunkel, Sprudler rein, oder?


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Ich weiß, ich war gemeint und Christine hat
natürlich recht. Aber die einzige sinnvolle
Lösung wurde ja schon geschrieben, dann
aber von Mr_K leichtfertig für Gesundheit
und Leben entkräftet. Darum hab ich so
geantwortet.

dodd74 hat bestimmt verstanden was damit
gemeint ist.

[OT]@hadron: zum Maßregeln wirst Du als allerletzer
gebraucht, dafür gibts hier so liebe Menschen wie
Christine die man Moderatoren nennt[/OT]

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

 Menno, ist das kompliziert mit Euch - ich meinte Andy und Jörg - und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema, sonst gibt es


----------



## Frankia (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



doh schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> geh bitte nicht auf solche Ratschläge mit einem Aquarium ein, 375l Wasser für 6 Kois mit solchen Maßen?
> Das könntest du benutzen wenn es noch Junge wären mit einer größe von 2-4cm.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

Marcel hat  mit seinem Rat voll ins Schwarze getroffen...... 

Kois im Aqaurium über den Winter zu bringen ist fast unmöglich, auch wenn Filterung, Sauerstoffzufuhr u.a. vorhanden sind.....................

und Überwinterung im Teich ist absolut tödlich.....


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

OK, zurück zum Thema.

Hallo Thomas,

also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, da ich selbst ebenso 6 Kois
(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22556)
bei mir im Teich aufgenommen habe, die jemand anderer versucht
hat in einem großen Aquarium zu überwintern, da ein "feinfühliger"
Gartencenter Verkäufer diese Tiere an Kinder für ein noch viel
kleineres Aquarium verkauft hatte. Der Zustand der Tiere war mehr
als kritisch. Sie schwammen alle schon ziemlich auf der Seite.
Nach knapp 2 Jahren im Teich gehts Ihnen aber Gott sei Dank
wieder gut und Sie sind alle kerngesund.

Daher bitte ich alle Halbwissenden von solchen Tips wie Aquarium
Abstand zu nehmen, das ist einfach nur verantwortungslos.

Deine Beweggründe die Kois selbst zu Pflegen in
Bezug auf die traurigen Umstände in Ehren, aber
ordentlicher Teich oder fachgerechte Innenhälterung,
alles andere ist Quatsch. Du tust damit sonst
weder den Tieren, noch dem Andenken an Deinen
Freund einen Gefallen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## dodd74 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja nie Kois, weil mein Teich zu klein ist, aber durch einen traurigen Umstand musste ich nunmal die Kois aufnehmen und in einer Woche sind mir die 6 schon richtig ans Herz gewachsen und ich "will" sie behalten, deswegen werde ich diese Woche meine Goldfische abgeben. Einen neuen Teich werde ich nächstes Jahr bauen ( eigentlich steht der Wert der Tiere in keinem Verhältniss zum neuen Teich - aber egal ).

Ich habe natürlich sehr viel gelesen, aber eine Sache verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz und zwar:

Das Aquarium ( würde im Keller stehen ) hätte die Maße von 150x50x50cm also fast 375L und wieso können darin die 6 Kois keine ca. 6 Monate überleben? Aussenfilter, einen Innenfilter als Strömungspumpe und eine Sprudelpumpe wären nun vorhanden. Die Beleuchtung sehe ich als kleinstes Problem.

Wieso ist es fast unmöglich Kois in einen Aquarium über den Winter zu bekommen? 
Die Kois sind jetzt insg. gut 2 Wochen in einem Teich und vorher waren sie ja beim Händler auch in einer Art Aquarium ( diese blauen Becken ).

Ich möchte nicht als unbelehrbar darstehen, aber ich würde es sehr gerne Verstehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo Thomas,

das Hauptproblem in meinen Augen ist Streß.
Ein Fisch benötigt angeblich das 12-fache seiner
Körperlänge als gerade Fluchtstrecke um sich wohl
und sicher zu fühlen. Alles andere ist ständiger Stress
und dieser löst bei Fischen Krankheiten aus, weil der
Fisch die Wiederstandsfähigkeit gegen __ Parasiten und
Bakterien verliert die in seiner Schleimhaut hausen.

Das ist wie mit den Pilzen die jeder Mensch hat,
aber erst ausbrechen wenn man geschwächt ist
oder zum Beispiel Diabetis hat.

Um so kleiner die Wassermenge um so schwieriger
ist es die Wasserqualität aufrecht zu erhalten. Auch
Wasserwechsel sind heikel um das System mit so
großen Fischen stabil zu halten. Die Fische werden
größer, es wird mehr gefüttert, die Ausscheidungen
werden mehr, der Keimdruck wird immer größer.

Das Selbe passiert ja auch sogar in manchen
Teichen, wenn die Filterleistung nicht ausreicht
und ein Überbesatz vorhanden ist.

Bei manchem Händler läuft das ganz anders.
Da wird das Wasser mit Medikamenten aufbereitet,
aufgesalzen etc.pp.

Seriöse Händler haben entsprechende Filteranlagen
oder einen stetigen Frischwasserzulauf.

Du kannst Glück haben, aber die Chancen für die Fische
stehen eher nicht gut, sorry, kann Dir nix anderes sagen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## maritim (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

frage an alle.

es gibt doch so faltbecken oder becken zum aufblasen mit 3 m³
so ein becken könnte man zb. über den winter in den keller stellen.
zur not könnte man so ein becken auch in die garage stellen und zur sicherheit an einen teichheizer anschließen falls es in der garage zu kalt werden sollte.

das winterbecken an einen schönen eigenbaufilter hängen, der dann später an den neuen gartenteich angeschlossen wird.

ich persönlich habe mir auch so ein kleines becken zum aufblasen gekauft, was ich zur not in den keller stellen kann, falls mal ein koi krank wird oder etwas mit dem teich passiert.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



dodd74 schrieb:


> Ein Kinderplanschbeken, ich denke sowas bekomme ich im Keller nicht unter da die wohl zu groß sind.



Hi Peter,

soweit waren wir schon....


----------



## koifischfan (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

@CoolNiro
Du hast ja recht. Ganz so schlimm wird es nicht. Es geht doch 'nur' um einen Winter. 

Das Becken in der Garage mit Heizung finde ich garnicht so schlecht. Das Auto übersteht das schon.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Ein Profi kann das evtl. bewerkstelligen....

Ich gebs auf, redet Thomas weiter Müll ein


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo Thomas, 

zunächst einmal mein aufrichtiges Beileid zum Verlust eines guten Freundes. 

Zu den Möglichkeiten ist hier viel geschrieben worden, ich bin, wenn man meine anderen Postings aufmerksam liest, sicher kein Verfechter von Fischhaltung in zu kleinen Behältern. Aber man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, hier geht es ja um die vorübergehende Unterbringung von offensichtlich noch recht kleinen Kois, da 1000 bis 1500 liter pro Koi zu fordern ist sicher etwas übertrieben. 
Allerdings würde ich bei Neubau des Teiches lieber noch etwas größer bauen als von Dir geplant. 
Für die Überwinterung sehe ich drei Lösungsansätze, die hier teilweise schon angeschnitten sind. 

1. Im Teich überwintern, dh. Teich winterfest machen, wie z.B. kleines Foliengewächshaus über dem Teich aufbauen, Teich beheizen. Lediglich ein Eisfreihalter könnte eng werden, wenn der Winter streng wird, wie die letzten beiden.

2. Koi in geeignetem Teich bei Freunden etc. überwintern. Können die Koi nicht fuer den Winter zurück in den alten Teich ? (Eventuell mit dem neuen Besitzer besprechen) 

3. möglichst große Innenhälterung. Diese müsste schleunigst gebaut werden, damit das System einlaufen kann. Eine Low Budget Lösung könnte in meinen Augen sein, einen IBC (wurd oben auch schon gesagt) aufzuschneiden, das dürfte dann ca. 800-900 liter geben, oben ein Netz drüber. 
Den IBC an einen kühlen aber frostfreien Ort stellen und je nach Temperatur wenig oder gar nicht füttern. 
Garage oder Schuppen oder so etwas wäre genial, die Fische sind dann bei weitem nicht so aktiv, machen nicht so viel Dreck und kommen im kleinen Becken besser durch als in beheizten Räumen. Als Filterung kann man z.B. eine Regentonne nehmen.
Es gibt auch Becken im Handel,  google nach "Hälterungsbecken Koi" 

Je größer je besser. In meinen Augen sollte das aber besonders für den NEUBAU des Teiches gelten. Wenn die Fische kalt stehen, dann darfs im Winter in der Innenhälterung ruhig etwas weniger Platz sein. 

Die richtige Entscheidung musst Du sowieso fuer Dich aus all den Tipps finden. Ich wünsche Dir dabei die nötige Weisheit das Richtige zu tun und viele Jahre Freude an den Koi zu haben.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## maritim (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> soweit waren wir schon....



hatte ja auch geschrieben, das so ein becken auch in die garage gestellt werden könnte.



dodd74 schrieb:


> Ein Kinderplanschbeken, ich *denke* sowas bekomme ich im Keller nicht unter *da die wohl zu groß* sind.



christine, denken bedeutet bei vielen neuen usern/anfänger nicht wissen! darum hatte ich *nochma*l den vorschlag eingeworfen, da die meisten eine falsche vorstellung von der beckengröße haben.

mein rundes becken (3³ für 49,95 euro) hat nur einen durchmesser von 2,4 meter und die faltbecken  haben sogar noch viiiiiiel weniger durchmesser.....

christine, da in dem beitrag schon vieles in den falschen hals gekommen ist, möchte ich betonen:beten, das meine worte nicht böse gemeint sind.
versuche einfach nur zu helfen, weil ich die gefühle von dem autor  aus eigener schmerzlichen erfahrung  nachvolziehen kann.


----------



## Mr_K (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Mr_K...Deine Tips sind nicht grade der Hit



Immer wieder nett hier. Das ist ja nicht mein Tipp, sondern das bisher beste Szenario was aktuell im Angebot ist nach Ablehnung von größeren Becken und Ablehnung von Winterpensionen in größeren Gewässern. Der Teich ist ja wohl noch weniger der Hit. Noch sind die Fische klein. Es geht nur um einen einzigen Winter und nicht darum das jedes Jahr so zu machen.
Und Wasserwerte im Aquarum kann man wirklich wesentlich besser beeinflussen als im Teich. Das ist dann aber auch Arbeit. Ist ja aber auch "Hobby".


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

20 cm Fisch x 12 = 2,40 Meter 

Scheinbar interessiert den Themeneröffner das 
ganze eh nicht mehr, oder hat er schon eine
Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Mr_K (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> 20 cm Fisch x 12 = 2,40 Meter



Will mich ja auch nicht streiten, aber was rechnest du denn da? 

4 x 10-12 + 1 x 20 + 1 x 25 = 85 bis 93 cm Fisch.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



Mr_K schrieb:


> Will mich ja auch nicht streiten, aber was rechnest du denn da?



Er berechnet, wie er es in seinem Posting weiter oben angegeben hat ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31 )
den Platzbedarf und nicht die gesamtlänge aller Fische 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*



> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> das Hauptproblem in meinen Augen ist Streß.
> Ein Fisch benötigt angeblich das 12-fache seiner
> ...



Genau das ist hier das Problem, man schreibt drauf los,
aber liest vorher nicht was schon geschrieben wurde...


----------



## dodd74 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo,

ich danke allen die mir helfen wollten und es auch getan haben 

Ich habe eine Entscheidung zu gunsten der Kois getroffen und gebe sie ab. Manchmal muss der Kopf und nicht das Herz die Entscheidung treffen und das habe ich heute getan, die Kois werden am Samstag abgeholt und kommen in ein ca. 200qm großen Naturteich/See.
Meine Goldfische werde ich nun doch behalten und eine Teichvergrößerung findet nächstes Jahr auch nicht statt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Besser kann es für beide Seiten nicht sein


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Gratuliere und Respekt 

Wäre toll wenn andere auch so vernünftig handeln würden 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## dodd74 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo,

eine Frage hätte ich nun aber doch noch und zwar, mein Teich ist auf einmal grün, liegt das an den Kois und wenn ja, wird sich das wieder bessern, wenn sie weg sind?


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hi,

naja - du hast auf einmal 6 Fresssäcke im Teich, die alles natürlich wieder aus..... und das ist das feinste Algenfutter. Wenn sie wegsind, wird sich das wieder auf den vorherigen Stand einspielen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

hi ich hätte da eine gute idee für dich und deine kois.ich habe Goldfische in meinem teich und überwinter sie immer im keller ich baue ihnen ein becken selber.

wass du brauchst sind 4 eckige ziegelsteine und eine ungefähr 4 mal 4 m große plane gibt es in baumärkten es gehen auch abdeckplannen nur die wo kein loch haben,die halten auch super dicht.

1.Schritt leg ungefähr auf deinem keller boden (wie man ein haus baut nur kleiner) ein viereck aus ziegelsteine.kommt drauf an wie groß du es haben willst ich würde bei kois eher sagen 4 mal 4 meter wenn du die erste schicht mit ziegelsteine gelegt hast dann stämme die erste schicht ein bisschen mit weiteren damit die ziegelsteine nicht beim befüllen mit wasser auf dem boden nich wegrutschen.
ja und wie gesgat dann baust du ungefähr eine 40-50 cm hohe ziegelwand auf aber denke dran nicht nur pro seite eine wand hochziehen zur stütze,nochmal eine wand damit dass alles ein halt bekommt.

upps habe überall die kommas vergessen<<

dann nimmst du die Plane, und legst es innen aus sodass die plane noch oben über die ziegelschauen .und legst nochmals ziegel auf die plane,oben auf die mauer,sodass beim befüllen mit wasser die plane nicht von der ziegelwand herunterrutscht.

wasser rein fertig

ich habe dass auch gemacht es steht immer in meinen keller 

aber eins vorraus du brauchst ne menge ziegelsteine überlege es dir gut wenn du keine hast dann sag ich bloß dass geht aufs geld<<.



falls du überhaupt keine lösung findest dann holle dir einfach dass hier :

http://www.afterbuy.de/afterbuy/sho...t/produkt.aspx?shopid=21224&produktid=2027018

befülle es mit wasser und ich bin mir sicher dass reicht über denn winter weil für deine kois


so ich hoffe dass hilft gruß chris


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

oh sry habe nicht gelesen dass du dich entschieden hast ich finde auch sie abzugeben ist die beste lösung


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Genau, und bevor Du so haarsträubende Vorschläge machst solltest
Du Dich über die Ansprüche von Kois bzgl. Wasserqualität informieren.
Ohne ordentliche Filteranlage funktioniert das nämlich nicht
Wenn Deine Goldfische in sowas den ganzen Winter verbringen
müssen tun die mir echt leid...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Da hast du recht, halte ich auch mal gar nichts von. Besser ein Faltbecken zulegen, kleiner Filter dran und für Frischwasserzulauf sorgen ist Sinnvoller


----------



## dodd74 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hallo,

die Kois wurden gestern abgeholt und den Naturteich/See gesetzt, viel mir zwar nicht leicht, aber für die Tiere ist es so am besten.

Nun hoffe ich nur, das bald mein Teich wieder klar wird. Die Goldfische bleiben auch im Winter im Teich, wie jedes Jahr.

Ich möchte mich nochmal dafür bedanken, dass Ihr mir geholfen habt, die richtige Entscheidung für die Kois zu treffen


----------



## kingman (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Hi Thomas
Dann hat sich das ja zum Glück zum guten gewendet!
Ich denke die Kois werden sich in dem Naturteich wohl fühlen.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Musste 6 Kois übernehmen und nun?*

Huhu ... Thomas  

im Namen der Fische auch von mir noch mal herzlichen Dank für diese weise Entscheidung, die sicher auch im Sinne Deines Freundes gewesen wäre. Du weisst das es die Fische da wo Sie jetzt sind besser haben und das ist doch die Hauptsache. 

Danke dafür 

Wuzzel


----------

